# RCI red time -- exchange in Prince Edward Island?



## Jeano (Feb 1, 2009)

We own a  2 bd.rm. week of red time in Sarasota, Florida and belong to the RCI exchange program.  They do not offer any exchanges in Prince Edward Island.  We would love to obtain a week there in July, 2009 through some sort of exchange.  Is this possible?


----------



## lprstn (Feb 1, 2009)

For timeshares there you may want to check on the TUG classifieds or on www.redweek.com


----------



## matbec (Feb 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't believe there are any timeshares in PEI. Neither RCI nor II have any affiliated resorts on the island. Most accommodations are vacation rentals, usually cottages or private homes. Otherwise, there are any number of hotels, B&Bs, etc.


----------



## sullco (Feb 25, 2009)

*No PEI, but White Point Vacation Club in Nova Scotia*

White Point has been discussed elsewhere on this site.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 25, 2009)

I doubt that it is possible.  White Point is the only timeshare in either RCI or II that is in the maritime provences (and it is in Nova Scotia).  They are a resort that fairly recently started a vacation club ownership program.  That means that most people who own do so to use.  You occassionally see a week show up in Points (RCI trades are through Points), but not too often.

As far as Prince Edward Island, you might start by looking at what you can get through VRBO (Vacation Rentals by Owners) but this would not be a trade.  

Good luck.


----------

